# Smoky Blackkkkkie...



## snowkei (Jul 17, 2007)

okay it's still a smoky look!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just bought a new toy--Dior EYE SHOW e/s today!
so pretty that I cannot wait to use!LOL











what I use
[face]
Estee Lauder double wear liquid foundation #36 & 38
Dior radiance booster pen #005

[brow]
shiseido elixir brow pencil

[eye]
Dior eye show e/s #glam & glitz black
MAC e/s #black tied & Classic White
MAC fluidine #blacktrack

[lash]
ardell lashes #107 (upper)& demure (bottom)

[cheek]
NARS blush #plaisir
Dior bronze #001

[lip]
Dior addict ultra-nude #265
MAC chromeglass #metalphysical














and I did it for fun!!LOL
http://img.makeupalley.com/3/6/9/7/714223.JPG


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## entipy (Jul 17, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!! What a beautiful smoky eye!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 17, 2007)

You are *STUNNING* in *EVERY SINGLE *look I have *EVER* seen on you!!!


----------



## jlothrid (Jul 17, 2007)

Gosh I always look forward to your fotd's...you are very talented!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 17, 2007)

I've always loved the way you put your lashes on. It looks great.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn, chick, that is hot!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 17, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. As always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 xx


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 17, 2007)

lovely!!!!!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 17, 2007)

sexy!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 17, 2007)

Very Nancy Kwan!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 17, 2007)

classic and basic!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 17, 2007)

perfect blending!  i love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 17, 2007)

Gorgeous! Smokey and sexy


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jul 17, 2007)

Flawless and fabulous as always!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 17, 2007)

yet another stunna! lovely!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks all!! ^^


----------



## mistella (Jul 18, 2007)

I love how you put the bottom lashes! and your brows are perfect


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks very sexy!


----------



## JoyZz (Jul 18, 2007)

Im going out to get the Dior eye show asap!!!

You always inspire me!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't know what to say, it's beautiful as always, you're not surprising me...
I really don't know what to say. You just got it.


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

lovely as always


----------



## zori (Jul 18, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual. I always look forward to your fotds!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 18, 2007)

I was looking at those eye shows! I might have to get one


----------



## evie42 (Jul 18, 2007)

<3 it!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 18, 2007)

very pretty nice job


----------



## LaPrincessa (Jul 18, 2007)

gorgeous !! very classy x


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 18, 2007)

That is so beautiful as always!


----------



## MacArtist (Jul 18, 2007)

stunning as always, smokey is my favorite look as well


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 19, 2007)

hot! i miss your posts girl! you look fabulous as always


----------



## snowkei (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## frocher (Jul 19, 2007)

You look stunning.  I LOVE your hair.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 19, 2007)

gorgeousss!


----------



## breathless (Jul 19, 2007)

very pretty! i love when you post. such amazing talent!


----------



## xiahe (Jul 19, 2007)

gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love your FOTDs and i think you're absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 19, 2007)

Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your hair is so cute too, hehe.


----------



## snowkei (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks you all <3


----------



## maggiep07 (Jul 21, 2007)

you look great! i reallyyy really love all of your FOTD's. i really envy how nice those lashes look on you! hot hot hot.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it, so fierce and beautiful!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it! I LOooovE Black eyeshadow, and that is soooo beautiful on you!!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## msmack (Jul 21, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 22, 2007)

Perfection in play. I love this look. Classic black and white -- very good smokey eye.....


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2007)

omg u look sooooooo gooood! well done!!!!


----------



## verdge (Jul 22, 2007)

your skin is sooo amazing!!!


----------



## Caffy (Jul 22, 2007)

So nice!...! and pretty..

is the Dior shadow..a cream? I have it too! but it doesn't turn out as nice as yours


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Very classy. <3


----------



## snowkei (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 

 
_So nice!...! and pretty..

is the Dior shadow..a cream? I have it too! but it doesn't turn out as nice as yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes it's a cream shadow! I love it so much


----------



## snowkei (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## shygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love your haircut!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

genius!what can i say hhh


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 13, 2007)

I like it! And I like your hair.


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 15, 2007)

So so talented.


----------



## snowkei (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks =D


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 15, 2007)

i love tht color!! but I dont gots the casssssshhhh to buy it. I ALWAYS use that color when I"m at the counter. ever since it came out that is. hee.


----------



## anickia (Aug 17, 2007)

this is hot!!!! and your hair cut is also.


----------



## bekhi (Aug 29, 2007)

It looks great!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks alot!


----------



## rosiean86 (Sep 17, 2007)

I LOVE this..well actually I've been a secret admirer of all your looks, but I this is one that looks simple enough for me to attempt (maybe...haha). Do you think you could make a tutorial of this if you ever have the time?


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 17, 2007)

Stunning...


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 18, 2007)

Simply stunning!! I must try this to go out with the man hehehe


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 19, 2007)

Gorgeous = )


----------

